# EUREEEKA!!! A CURE FOR CCD AND MITES



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

....yur bad...but it's an idea with merit  .


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

"Moving bees too many days in a row"

Are you moving them back from southern NM again? How are your bees looking?


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Sounds like fun but I think we would all be un-married and unable to afford the bee habit.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I think we should try George's dynamite based varroa treatment....


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

coyote, Moving them out to CA. .....whats left.
lost 250 out of 600 ..with another 110 slighted to perish....sent 240 to california. How is your winter working out?

aspera.....dynamite eh? sounds fun but a bit hard on wooden ware.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Not my idea, George deserves all of the credit. I thin he stole the idea from an old-timey swarm management book.


----------

